# low K in MA



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

I've been testing my soil every year and the past few years have been trying to get my K up. I had been going to SiteOne and getting bags of 0-0-50 greens-grade (they were tiny pellets, not sure if that was bad for a home lawn) because that's the only SOP I can source near me (south east Massachusetts).

First, my soil test for this spring from Spectrum is saying I'm still low on K and need to apply 4#/1000 of K over the season (same as Nitrogen). Phos is high so nothing needed there. Why is all of that work of putting down K before not showing in my soil test?

Here's my history the last 2 years:
2020 season: 4lb of N per 1000, 4.5lb of K per 1000
2021 season: 3.8lb of N per 1000, 5.0lb of K per 1000

Second, since I need more SOP 0-0-50 or other good sources of potassium, I am now struggling to find K. SiteOne locations in SE MA near me are no longer selling 0-0-50. Does anyone have any confirmed sources they can get K from?

Thanks


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

Can't provide an answer for the soil test results, however I know Progressive Grower in Wareham, MA carries SOP and I believe Ventura Grain may also.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Give Valley Green in Smithfield, RI a call. The Wilmington location had it for me last year.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

If you can't find it locally.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

My soil test is about like yours. I will be using Flagship from Yard Mastery this year. It's all N and K with micros. I don't like the price, but the man has entertained me with content for years. Giving a little back. This stuff better work, Hane!


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Lawn Noob said:


> My soil test is about like yours. I will be using Flagship from Yard Mastery this year. It's all N and K with micros. I don't like the price, but the man has entertained me with content for years. Giving a little back. This stuff better work, Hane!


Flagship's micros are not plant available. Remember he's a salesman first, entertainer second.


----------



## TurfsUp63052 (11 mo ago)

What soil test did you use? I did YM this year and I'm low on K, so I'm putting down 0-0-48 SOP. I chatted with the folks at Subvert who told me this - see screenshots. Basically the YM test only shows what's readily available, not insolubles that the plant can see. I plan to do another test later this year, but with a Melich 3, to see where I'm at. Until then, I'm using a 16-0-10 organic fert.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

x Wild Bill x said:


> Can't provide an answer for the soil test results, however I know Progressive Grower in Wareham, MA carries SOP and I believe Ventura Grain may also.


Yes, Progressive Grower is the best local source for SOP that I know of. Ventura Grain does not sell SOP at retail, but they do use the soluble stuff in the feed blends and agreed to sell me a couple of bags a few years ago but not sure if they do that regularly.

FWIW, I've been working on building up my K levels for a few years now. They were almost non-existent 5 years ago and get a little better every year but are still a bit low. Other forum members in the area have reported similar results.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

This is something I've been trying to figure out what I should do this summer as well. My plan for July- August is using next rgs/ dethatch w mirimichi biospyxtrum and an organic(milorganite?) Fertilizer, but that leaves me short on K. I was thinking of using a granular 0-0-?? But not sure if it's slow release, if I should split apps. Do my own has a liquid 0-0-46ish? But you have to adjust ph and again not sure of rate i would probably split apps 1/2 × a month


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Thank you everyone, I will call Progressive Grower and maybe take a trip there.

I used Spectrum Analytic for soil test this year. Last year I used UMass and didn't like it - took a month to get results. Went back to Spectrum (used them in 2020) and got results in a few days. Here it is if you feel this helps with an ideas:


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Called Ventrua Grain. They only have water soluble 0-0-50 they use in the mill and intended to be mixed with water. They said granular has not been available via their distributors this season. I'm pretty sure this is because of what's going on in the other parts of the world where most K comes from....

Can't get through to Progressive Grower via phone. Will update when I do.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Progressive Growers does have 0-0-50 SOP in stock as people have mentioned. $36/50lb bag. Thank you for the tip!!!


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Bombers said:


> If you can't find it locally.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-SOP-Fertilier-GSOP-40/316885116


This is the only source I have found. Nobody locally here sells SOP, only MOP.


----------

